# My Site



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for KristinaS, I was able to get a site up. 

http://jeremygray.smugmug.com/

Let me know what you think of how it's set up and if you see any glaring mistakes, let me know. I did proofread, but it's wicked late (or early, in a way) so I probably missed some stuff. 

Anyways, so yeah, let me know how you like the set up, and more important, my work. 

Thanks.


----------



## desjacobs (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice looking site Trenton. Great pics.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 29, 2008)

desjacobs said:


> Nice looking site Trenton. Great pics.



Thanks. 

I have about a week left on my free trial, so hopefully I make up my mind by then. Haha.


----------



## pm63 (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know if you can change design on SmugMug, but the titles need to be bolder e.g. where it says Jeremygray's Home and Galleries, this is the same typeface/size/colour as the rest of the text. Make it bigger and clearer. The contact information and portrature hiring also needs to be clearer, it's just different paragraphs with no real headings or sub-divisions.

Don't just display your email adress like that, you're asking for spambots. Write it in a cryptic-style format like your.name [at] domain dot com to throw them off. Or put it in an image. Both methods have their disadvantages (cryptic is annoying to a user, and if it's an image blind people using screen readers to browse the web can't use it but in this case I think it's fair to say it doesn't matter, seeing as you are asking to be hired as a photographer or selling prints, and the blind can't see your images). You could also do with an indtroduction, such as "I am a photographer in the Bangor area of Maine specialising in...".

Website crit over, the images are stunning. Very impressive wildlife shots, and the lighting on "bugs and insects" is amazing. I'm curious to know how you achieved a black background on "Beauty and the Beast", the one of the spider on pink flowers. Speedlight and fast shutter?

All the best.


----------



## KristinaS (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Jeremy!
I'm glad I could help with my suggestion. 

The most glaring thing to me is that your are writing in both the third person and first person on the home page. I'd stick with one or the other. 
Aside from that, I think it looks good. Your work is very nice!

If you decide to stick with smugmug, there are a lot of things you can do to customize it if you'd like. There's an entire web site devoted to smugmug customization.

Also, if you decide to stick with smugmug after the trial, I can give you my referral code and we'll both get discounts off of the yearly fee.


----------

